# Poor man's honey gate?



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Every hardware store in this hemisphere will have an assortment of valves. These will either be brass or PVC and sized from 1/2 inch to 2 inches. However, you will have to figure out how to mount them on something.


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

What are the features of a honey gate that makes it a honey gate, and what feature should I look for in such a valve?


----------



## jip (Apr 10, 2009)

I've read that cleaning was a major concern with the valves. Honey gate is simple and easily cleaned. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"What are the features of a honey gate that makes it a honey gate,.."_

Instant or fast cut-off of flow, with very little after dripping I would think. Valves used for thick molasses, oil or other similar fluids.


----------



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

A honey gate is only like $8. A valve setup from the hardware store will likely cost $5 or more and possibly not even work that well. You can also probably use plastic 1/4 turn faucets that are common in commercial kitchens. They cost just a couple bucks so if they get mucked up beyond cleaning they are cheap enough to replace.


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

My only source is mail order... The premium gate is $45, and the Budget gate is $25.... Not including shipping, which will be $10.

Looks like plumbing store will be best bet.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I bet a knife valve would work. You could maybe make one with stuff you've got around.

http://www.aquatic-eco.com/subcategories/3122/Knife-Gate-Valves

little sturdier looking ones here, but a little more $$.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=31690&catid=584&clickid=searchresults


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

where are you buying them. kelleybees have them for 9.00 .


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Them are some high priced gate valves! shewwww!! Here is one thats alot cheaper!

https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=1109

Here is a bucket with a gate valve thats already assembled for $24.75

https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=644


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

mrspock said:


> Is there a commonly available tap/fixture that may be used in place of a honey gate?


you choice of free and handy dipper/glass/mug/cup/jar....

at some point you have to start questioning "is it worth it"


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

libhart said:


> I bet a knife valve would work. You could maybe make one with stuff you've got around.


That's along the lines of what I'm looking for - Thank you very much.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

WVaBees said:


> A honey gate is only like $8.


I would love to see a Honey Gate at that price.


----------



## WVaBees (Jul 2, 2010)

honeydreams said:


> I would love to see a Honey Gate at that price.


Halfway down the page...$7.99

http://www.maxantindustries.com/tools.html


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

:applause:Thank you very much!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

If you use the Maxant one make sure the bottom of your hole isn't flush with the inside floor of the pail.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is my quote from Kelleys.

US Mail Priority with a 2-3 business day delivery would cost $19.55 total.
US Mail Parcel Post with a 7 plus business day delivery would cost $18.09 total.
UPS Ground with a 5 business day delivery would cost $20.28 total.

I refuse to order anything online where the cost more than doubles when shipping is added. This was for one $9 honey gate. Total weight of those things is just a couple of ounces.

Locally I can buy for $12.95+tx


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Just go to Home Depot or other "big box" store and buy a PVC ball valve in whatever size you need. We use several of them in the honeyhouse. Do they drip? Yes. So have a small bowl handy to catch the drips. If bottling, then a honey gate works best, but a ball valve will work in a pinch and I seem to always be in a pinch!


----------



## mrspock (Feb 1, 2010)

fish_stix said:


> Just go to Home Depot or other "big box" store and buy a PVC ball valve in whatever size you need. We use several of them in the honeyhouse. Do they drip? Yes. So have a small bowl handy to catch the drips. If bottling, then a honey gate works best, but a ball valve will work in a pinch and I seem to always be in a pinch!


Again, great advice.

I appreciate all of the options you folks are presenting.


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

In Aebi's "The Art & Adventure of Beekeeping", I saw one that would be cheap and easy to make. I'll try to describe it. 

Brass pipe attached to the bucket. That goes into a 'T' joint (soldered), which is oriented vertically. Then you have a dowel rod whose diameter exactly matches the inside diameter of the pipe. That's it. 

To stop the dowel from falling through, drill a hole in it, and glue a smaller dowel perpendicular to it, for a handle. This handle will sit on the top of the T-joint. If you wanted to get fancy, add a piece of pipe going up, & drill? a slot that goes up diagonally, so you have almost a half screw for that handle dowel to follow, with a 'landing' for it to rest on when open, so you don't necessarily have to hold it open. 

Just a thought.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Try cleaning the inside of a ball valve. They're not used for food production for a reason. Butterfly or knife valve if you're not using a honey gate. Every surface is exposed for cleaning.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

iwombat; If you have a container filled with honey and have a ball valve on it please explain why you would need to clean it before you empty the container. We do a complete washdown of our honeyhouse after extracting so cleaning is not a problem for us. If you're using a ball valve for bottling, at some point you will run out of honey in the bottling tank and can then wash out the tank and valve. You may be trying to complicate the process by overthinking this!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I would think that the honey would get all the way around that ball valve and be sticky. I use them for my water system. Never tried cleaning them. I would buy one from Maxant for the 7.50 it costs. But, in a pinch you do what you gotta do.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

you can not clean the inside of a ball valve very good because of the way they are made. There is a space between the ball and the valve body that can, and will hold whatever product is put through it. The only way it would not have the space filled with product is if it was open when product was passed through it and never closed. 

Next time you are finished washing down a ball valve, take it apart and you will see there is product left in the space around the outside of the ball.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

When you look at the time, gas, auto, and part costs, $25 for a delivered part that's made specifically for that application it's a no brainer to me. You'll be cussing yourself everytime you have to clean it or it dribbled down the outside of the clean honeybear you're trying to fill. What about the time to clean those honeybears? It's penny wise but pound foolish.

I've tried other valves and they simply don't work as well or are as easy for pouring honey. I own 3 of the honey gates and they are worth the money. They're easy to clean, work on (2 of my 6 wingnuts broke but you can buy stainless replacements at HD), disassemble, install, and they're food grade. If it's the freight that's the bur under your saddle put it on your "beekeeping grocery list" and wait until there's a special or you've got enough to maximize your freight value. Also, you might try calling the respective distributor to get a freight quote. Many of the freight quotes you get are higher than they should be.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

G3farms said:


> Next time you are finished washing down a ball valve, take it apart and you will see there is product left in the space around the outside of the ball.


Even worse, you'll find partially diluted product in that cavity. It's a perfect environment for bacteria and wild yeast.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Honey is antibacterial, antiviral, and antiseptic. It is an excellent cleaning and sterilizing product. It cleans whatever it comes in contact with....and folks are suggesting using water to wash stuff to prevent honey contamination.

Yet, the water will dilute the honey, allowing harmful bacteria to grow. Washing with water is the problem...not the solution. 

If you do wash something with water which will come in contact with honey - make sure it is completely dry before allowing your honey to come into contact with it.

A glass measuring cup makes poor man's honey gate. Just tip the cup upright when you are done filling a bottle.


----------



## Chick (May 21, 2009)

This is funny.


----------



## ncsteeler (Apr 15, 2009)

Not to side track the thread too much, but Beekeeping supply websites have the highest shipping I've ever seen. I do a lot of online shopping and as a whole beekeeping sites are through the roof

Dang, I just noticed the date of the thread!


----------



## tecrench (Jan 24, 2011)

This one is used on most of Maxant's eq $7.95

http://www.maxantindustries.com/tools.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Spend the money for a good one and it will last a long time and work well for you. 
Often trying to keep from spending money costs you more later on. You pay one way or the other. Why not pay for quality and satisfaction?


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I think in a pinch you could make one out of a PVC Pipe or fitting. Just saw half way through the pipe about a 1/4 inch away from the end and then fit the gate to the inside diameter of the pipe. It would be best to use a plastic gate of say 1/8 lexan but you could also use sheet metal.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is PVC Food Grade? Guess it must be if we pass drinking water thru it. Just thought I'd ask.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Food grade would be a certification that you would not find at HD but as your own logic reveals I can't see you getting in trouble with an inspector. I could see him having a problem with a copper fitting though. Just so you know HD has nylon fittings also but not as much selection. Nylon is about as inert a plastic as you can get but here again it would not be certified. PVC is easier to machine. A table saw/chop saw would make a nice cut in a PVC pipe.


----------

